# Bayou Big Girls



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

There are still some big bass willing to hit in the bayous south of Houston (Clear Creek, Dickinson and Halls). The bait of choice right now are Tube Craws either rigged Texas Style or fished on a weedless Jig. Most of the better bass are either in deep hole near the banks with structure of some kind or holding in the shaded cover of overhangs or reeds. Working the baits slow and ether pitching or flipping the baits so they enter the water as quiet as possible seems to be the biggest key right now with the water temps in the upper 70s. Good luck if you are giving them a try this weekend.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice chunk!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

nice one!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What a slab! Man I love bass fishin


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

dbarham said:


> What a slab! Man I love bass fishin


We need to go one day!!! PM me when you have time off and we will hookup and hook some bass!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> We need to go one day!!! PM me when you have time off and we will hookup and hook some bass!


Will do can u go during the week?


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Dickinson? Really, I live on it!!! Who would of known!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Will do can u go during the week?


I have every other Friday off, but could be talked into taking a day off to go fishing......LOL



dlbpjb said:


> Dickinson? Really, I live on it!!! Who would of known!!


Yes Sir, in fact we had a Bass Tournament there just a couple of weekends ago. There are some big mommas that live in Dickinson Bayou if you can get them to bite.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow. Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wondering what all the bass boats were doing running up and down there, well I guess I might have to give it a go! Seeing how I wouldn't have to go very far!!! LOL...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

dlbpjb said:


> I was wondering what all the bass boats were doing running up and down there, well I guess I might have to give it a go! Seeing how I wouldn't have to go very far!!! LOL...


Let me know if you want to go sometime, I live in Dickinson also so it is my home waters.... Our next tournament is down on Halls, and the bass on Halls aren't being very friendly the last few times we have been down so I'm working it hard trying to come up with a working pattern before the tournament.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure will, I live over off Pabst Rd, so I am close to the ramp. 
I am at work now and be back in the States in three weeks, will have to give you a shout.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like a plan for sure!!! I'm a couple miles from the ramp off 1266 so not far at all.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> Very nice.


Thank you sir!!!


----------

